# I am looking for Fun Dog Shows 2013



## waggy Tailz

We are looking to do some more stands at Dog Shows in 2013 in the following areas: Surrey, Kent, Hampshire, Dorset.

Please message me if you are holding a dog show and would like us to book a stand!


----------



## waggy Tailz

Still looking


----------



## Groenendael123

Here are a few such shows near me (Hampshire), 'hope this is of help to you 

Eastleigh Fun Dog Day: Eastleigh Borough Council: Dog Fun Day

Bark in the Park (southampton) : Bark in the Park, walk with your family including four legged friends

Alresford Show: Alresford Show

Royal Victoria Country Park (southampton) : RVCP Event details

Colden Common (Winchester): Colden Common Fun Dog Show-7th July 2013 | Facebook

Paws in the Park (Wimborne, Dorset): HOME - Paws in the Park

Mount Noddy Dog Show (Chichester): Mount Noddy Animal Centre - The Sussex, Chichester and District Branch of the RSPCA

Paws 4 Success (north Hampshire): Dog Show 2013 - Paws for Success

Hampshire Country Fair : The Hampshire Country Fair, May 05 to May 06, 2013

Sway (New Forest): 5th Annual Companion and Novelty - Events - Dog Shows - Vizzit Dorset Online Magazine


----------



## waggy Tailz

Wow many thanks.

I think these may be a little to far for me to attend, but I will contact each one and ask if they want to advertise for FREE on my website to spread the word!


----------



## Kicksforkills

Hi, try;

Dog Show Central UK - Show List

Also googling something like "(area name) show" will normally bring up if they have a local show which has fun dog shows.


----------

